# Annual Sebastion Inlet Trip



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike and i made the annual trip this year. Mikecaught his 1st snook, a nice over slot 34" fish we released. This year the Tarpon were hot, and bigger than in past years. All fish were caught on 12 lb and held briefly for a photo. Except for 1 snook. We stopped off on the way home to fish the Mosquito Lagoonand the Indian River. Both bodies off water are accessible from the haulover canal....Great fisheries, we motored to a leeward island in the Indian River where we were too busy to take pics of schooling reds hitting gold skitterwalks.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice report.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that is awesome Lance!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Great report.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

So what you think of the new boat, Lance?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dammit! Ya'll are making think about changing the destination on my upcoming snook trip. Great report and pics as well. I'll be down around Tarpon Springs, Tampa, and Sarasota here in a few weeks with my kayak. Hopefully I'll have as good of a report.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report! mike and i grew up together.barberi pretty much taught me what i know about saltwater fishing...tell him kirkland said "hello"...i did see him and susan at a weigh-in earlier this summer...

anyway, looks/sound like a good trip...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report! Sounds like a blast.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report, brings back old memories of myold stomping grounds.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo,

The boat does everything its supposed to do. Im happy! We found the redsin the Indian River in water less than a foot deep. Poled over the grass to get up tight to the mangroves. Then suprized the schools migrating out in like 2 foot. 

It is quite a change from the 22ft Pathfinder, but after 5 years of a big boat, imfinally getting comfortable in a smaller boat again.


----------

